# Carioca 656 rear lens



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

looking for a rear light(just the lens cover) for a carioca 656 year 2005/ oval shaped.been searching with google all afternoon with no luck.anybody any ideas please. thanks jim m  :roll:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A photo or two would help. Is there any writing on the lens? Alan.


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

rinder is the make and number could be 952-959 wil try and upload pic.thank you
jim m


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

this is lens


----------

